# Beetlejuice (1988) - fav scene



## val (Mar 3, 2001)

wasn't this just a crazy movie? i love it! especially when everyone started singing deo around the table. the first time i saw this i was rolling on the ground laughing so hard. seriously! anyway, someparts of the movie were like being trapped in a nightmere!


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2001)

I have a mad sense of humour so really enjoyed this film. The scene where they are all singing together as you say is absolutely hilarious. Michael Keaton carries this film. He is so brilliant as Beetlejuice. I thought Winona Ryder was also very good in Beetlejuice. I'm not really a fan of hers but thought she portrayed a good part. The whole film was hilarious from start to finish. Needless to say this is in my film collection.

Annette.


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2001)

i thought the whole thing about the couple dying was sad. but it turned out good in the end


----------



## little star (Mar 23, 2001)

I thought this movie was funny too!  I also really liked the "look" of it----creatively spooky!

little star :star:


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 9, 2001)

fave scene...oh, so many to choose from. I'll have to watch it yet again and try and decide once and for all!


----------



## neXus_6 (Mar 8, 2002)

this is Tim Burton's best movie and had so many great scenes in it it's so hard to choose!


----------



## Charlie (Jun 4, 2002)

The scene where they go and seek advice about their ghostlieness--what they can do or not do.  All the other ghosts waiting for their appointments where fantastic.  It's a film well worth seeing again.


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

*yep*

top movie
ill be watching again on the weekdn czo its coming on.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 14, 2002)

lol, like you said, the scene where they are all dancing round the table is totally hilarious, and i thought that when Geena Davis and that guy were in the waiting room with all them creepy dead ppl lol, funny  especially the guy with the little head, or the black skeleton who was trying to cut down from smoking lol 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Legolas (Jul 19, 2002)

Whenever I see that guy with the really small thread it always cracks me up SO much   
:flash:


----------



## Harpo (Dec 4, 2006)

*they came in search of a Beetlejuice thread, and revived it*

I like Winona's song at the end, with the football team on the stairs


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2006)

I quite like how the bloke (I think it's him anyway) can't push his nose back when he's stretched it out...hehe. 
And the guy with the really small head...always amusing when you see him.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 4, 2006)

found a pic:


----------



## Faceless Woman (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, that bit was brilliant. Awimbaway, awimbaway...
But the best bit was the bit where beetlejuice gets his head shrunk. Titter.


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Dec 4, 2006)

I heard an interesting tidbid somewhere.  Michael Keaton only had about 20 minutes of screen time.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 4, 2006)

Not Burton's best movie, but still a fantastic film.

Day-o, Day-o 
Daylight come and me want go home 
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day, me say day, me say day-o 
Daylight come, and me want go . . . 

Work all night on a drink of rum! 
(Daylight come and me want go home) 
Stack banana till the morning come! 
(Daylight come and me want go home) 
Come Mr. Tally Man, tally me banana 
(Daylight come and me want go home) 
Come Mr. Tally Man, tally me banana 
(Daylight come and me want go home) 
Lift 6 foot, 7 foot, 8 foot bunch!
(Daylight come and me want go home)
 6 foot, 7 foot, 8 foot bunch! 
(Daylight come and me want go home)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2006)

Tim Burton is a legend. I love all of his films. Especially when he and Johnny Depp get together...Sleepy Hollow and Edward Scissorhands are two of my favourite films. I love the dark, gothic edge that he has in all his work. Brilliant.


----------



## Morpheus42 (Dec 4, 2006)

_Beetlejuice_ is good.
But I prefer _Sleepy Hollow_ and _Edward Scissorhands_ to _Beetlejuice_.


----------



## Paige Turner (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm constantly amazed that _Ed Wood_ is so overlooked and underappreciated, when it is, to my mind, far and away Tim Burton's finest work. The writing and performances are nothing short of brilliant, even down to George "The Animal" Steele's portrayal of Tor Johnson. The Art Direction is superb, ingenious and subtle. The story is funny, tragic, ridiculous, sometimes mortifying and wonderfully touching. 

Okay. That's it. This movie goes back on my top ten list.

Oh, and to the topic of the thread, _Beetlejuice_. Wasn't there a scene where somebody falls down or something? That was pretty funny, I guess.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 4, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands
Nighmare Before Christmas (although he didn't direct)
Batman Returns
Ed Wood
Sleepy Hollow
Corpse Bride
Batman
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Beetlejuice
Mars Attacks
Big Fish
Planet of the Apes (Boo Hiss)
Ranked in Order.

Big Fan of Tim Burton.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2006)

Ah, me too! Sleepy Hollow I think is my favourite, _very_ closely followed by Nightmare Before Christmas. Mars Attacks is a brilliant film (I forgot that he directed it!), I haven't seen it for ages. Batman Returns is excellent. Charlie and the Chocolate factory...hmm, aesthetically, it's brilliant, as are all Burton films, but the film as whole didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Paige Turner (Dec 4, 2006)

Years before Tim Burton was famous, an animation festival ran a short he made of a kid who dreamed of being Vincent Price. _That,_ as I recall, was genius.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 4, 2006)

Paige Turner said:


> Years before Tim Burton was famous, an animation festival ran a short he made of a kid who dreamed of being Vincent Price. _That,_ as I recall, was genius.


 
It is on the Nightmare before Xmas DVD.

But if you havn't seen this work of pure class. See Youtube

YouTube - Vincent by Tim Burton


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh that was brilliant. I love Burton animation. Thanks for linking that.


----------



## Paige Turner (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Lucien. It's been more than 20 years, I think. You made my day.


----------



## stonStark (Dec 4, 2006)

I was looking for you Hoopy, so??? Did I paint it right? 
P.s. I really aren't a stocker


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh hey Ston...tracked me down, well done...although posting in the tea room usually gets my attention.
And that looks delightful! Yay! 
I'm off for a while, but hunt me down later in the tea room and we can chat...don't want to take the thread off topic!


----------



## stonStark (Dec 4, 2006)

My stocking methods have advanced today.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 4, 2006)

Day-0, Day-ay-ay-0...

The year after _Beetlejuice_ was released, I was taking a very serious law class, taught by a very serious teacher who happened to be an attorney as well.  Some of us were sitting around one day, talking about how it would be sooooo funny if one day, this teacher suddenly broke out singing this song and doing that silly dance they did in the film.

One day, class was particularly serious, and one of the others who had been in the conversation about the film sort of turned halfway in her seat and sighed and looked bored.  So, I simply mouthed the word "Day-O" where she could see, when the teachers back was turned.  She started giggling and couldn't stop.  She wasn't the only one who had seen me, and they started laughing, as well, and soon just about the entire class was nearly falling out of their chairs laughing so hard.

Well, serious teacher (who I later worked for and discovered that he had a wonderful sense of humor and is, in reality just an aging hippie...but felt he needed to project a professional image in the classroom) looked around frowning...but when he saw which of us were laughing the hardest, he just smiled and shook his head and went on with what he was saying.  You see, he knew that this particular group within the class was insane.  We were all older than the average community college student and made it very clear to him that we would only let him be so serious for so long a time before doing something to break things up.  Since most of us got very good grades, we were able to get away with things like that.

Anyway, that's what I always think of first when I see something about _Beetlejuice*.*_


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Dec 5, 2006)

Lucien21 said:


> Edward Scissorhands
> Nighmare Before Christmas (although he didn't direct)
> Batman Returns
> Ed Wood
> ...



How could you forget Pee Wee's Big Adventure?


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 5, 2006)

It wasn't easy, but I nearly had.

I'll try harder.


----------



## Paige Turner (Dec 5, 2006)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> How could you forget Pee Wee's Big Adventure?



Counselling and Prozac


----------



## El_L1 (Dec 6, 2006)

fave part-the scene where all the dead people are waiting in the waiting room


----------

